# Happy Birthday Kevin!



## TimR (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, how bout that, @Kevin B-day almost went unnoticed...can't let that happen. 

Happy Birthday , may your FBE flame, may your trees drop true, and if not, may you be in heaven a half hour before the devil know's your gone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy birthday Kevin! Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks guys! It's also our wedding anniversary. She works tonight but we cordoned off the weekend to go to east Texas and see my son one day as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy birthday Kevin, Hope you had a good one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! HAVE A SPECTACULAR DAY!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday/Anniversary!!! Exciting day for sure. Also, National Iced Tea Day!!! Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 10, 2015)

happy anniversary / birthday boss let us know when your to old to cut them trees so whe can get your saws

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy birthday and happy anniversary! Take the rest of the day off, big fella!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 10, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> happy anniversary / birthday boss let us know when your to old to cut them trees so whe can get your saws


I'd say that's tough guy love !!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Take the rest of the day off, big fella!



I haven't done a damn thing haven't even been outside lol. Got served brkfst in bed been lounging around. She works tonight (might get called off though census is low and she's seniority for first off) and when she leaves I'll probably do some milling. We're having our celebration festivities this weekend in East Texas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 10, 2015)

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy Annibirthversary Day Kevin!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy birthday brother! Heidi is on her way home to you. Be sure to let the wife know how amazing she is. She must be for puttin up with you, lol.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kevin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 10, 2015)

Have a great weekend . I 've heard that for old folks like you that starts on Tuesday.. Kidding aside I wish you the best:-) :-)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2015)

Pretty crafty getting hitched on your birthday... Hard to forget your own birthday!

Have a great weekend with the better half!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy Birhversary Kevin. Unplug for the weekend and enjoy your time. Give Terry our best as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy birthday Kevin. PM me your address and I will send you some Japanese Erasers that I brought back from Tokyo for you.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday to you Kevin, and Happy Anniversary to you and your wife! Enjoy your weekend in East Texas, don't do what I did last weekend out that way! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Happy birthday Kevin. PM me your address and I will send you some Japanese Erasers that I brought back from Tokyo for you.



 


For those that don't know I used to collect them when I lived in Japan. Scott said he'd bring me some back - thank you!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy birthday- pretty soon this  will be appropriate.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2015)

Enjoy tour Birthday/Anniversary/getaway!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday!! I have a box with some good drop and apiece of claro walnut I saved for you. It's to stop long enough to send it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy birthday my friend. Wishing you all the best and also wish you and Terry a very happy anniversary.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy birthday and anniversary Kevin! I hope it was a good one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 11, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, KEVIN.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 11, 2015)

hope you had a good birthday, happy anniversary to you both

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

